# First Attempt at Cheese, Italian Style w/ QVIEW!



## grillin_all_day (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally got to break out my AMNPS (Thanks Todd!).  Got a nice array of cheeses, some American, some from Italia.  Just threw them into the Big Block w/ maple for a nice 4 hour smoke.  As promised, here's the qview








All the cheese just before the smoke







Colby & Monterey Jack and Extra Sharp Cheddar







Italian Provolone and Mozzarella







Pepper Jack







And last but not least, I certainly wouldn't dare to would I?  I most certainly did, smoked Parmigano Reggiano to be freshly grated over my pasta!  More to come.......


----------



## jjwdiver (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## grillin_all_day (Sep 12, 2011)

So here's the final products.  I didn't get the color I was looking for, but it was a learning experience w/ the AMNPS.  I got the Big Block dialed in for next time, but I tested the Mozzarella and it has a nice faint smokey flavor to it.  The hard cheeses have a nice smokey scent to it and I hope in the next 2 weeks will have great flavor.  Enjoy!


----------



## smokeamotive (Sep 12, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm smoked cheese. I need to get some goin myself. Hope you can hold out for a couple of weeks to try it.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't smoked cheese yet, but would like to read about your process, time & temps, etc...  They look great, I miss Italy, me and my family traveled there in July '08 (all 17 of us for two weeks) can't wait to go back. What region are you located ?

Ciao,

 Scott


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking cheese smoke - congrats


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job looks good let us know in two weeks how is the taste.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2011)

They all look great!

Nice color!


----------



## alelover (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks great. Love smoked sharp provolone. The smoke will infuse itself into the cheese over the next 2-3 weeks. Try to be patient. The Moz is usually good by the next day.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 13, 2011)

Color looks good to me!

Personally, I don't like to "Burp Smoke", but if you want more smoke flavor, smoke it again.

What did you do different in your GOSM?

Todd


----------



## grillin_all_day (Sep 13, 2011)

ondagawood said:


> I haven't smoked cheese yet, but would like to read about your process, time & temps, etc...  They look great, I miss Italy, me and my family traveled there in July '08 (all 17 of us for two weeks) can't wait to go back. What region are you located ?
> 
> Ciao,
> 
> Scott




I smoked it for 4.5 hours and the temp never went over 85 degrees (and that was just for a few minutes).  It stayed a pretty constant 82-83 degrees with just the AMNPS providing the heat and smoke.  I actually live about 15 minutes from Lake Garda, the largest lake in Italy.  It's beautiful around here.  Now that the weather and humidity are coming down, it's a lot more tolerable since my house doesn't have a/c.




TJohnson said:


> Color looks good to me!
> 
> Personally, I don't like to "Burp Smoke", but if you want more smoke flavor, smoke it again.
> 
> ...


The color is actually better than I thought.  I looked at it today (with sober eyes and a pounding headache!) and I'm very satisfied w/ the results.  I had to put one of my extra racks across where the water pan goes because the AMNPS went out on me twice when I had it where the chip pan normally sits.  The first time I had the vents running wide open and the wind picked up a little bit so I think that caused it to go out.  I adjusted the one vent and it went out again, but I honestly think that I may not have had it lit well in the first place.  On the third attempt, everything let well and I placed it on the rack just above the vents and it worked like a charm.

I snuck a sample of the mozz last night and it had just the right amount of smoke.  I sealed it up though and will let it sit for a day or two.  The rest of them are sealed up and sitting in a drawer in the fridge, so its out of sight out of mind, but every time I open the fridge, I get the heavenly scent of smoke and have to keep reminding myself it will only get better with age.  I'm really looking forward to trying out the smoked parm though.  Now I have all this wonderful smoked cheese, I'm thinking of whipping up some of my sauce and doing a lasagna fattie when it's ready.


----------



## roller (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool !


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like you hit it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

